# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Shadowing Technique: Luyện nói tiếng Anh hiệu quả mà không cần phải đi học trung tâm

## fidd

Phương pháp luyện Speaking English vô cùng đơn giản.


_Về tác giả: Bài viết được dịch lại từ chia sẻ của tác giả Ivan Ottinger – người đã nói tiếng Anh thành thạo bằng cách áp dụng kỹ thuật Shadowing._

Trước khi bắt đầu nói đến việc luyện phát âm và nói tiếng Anh, tôi có một câu hỏi dành cho bạn: Bạn thấy tiếng Anh như thế nào khi lần đầu tiên nghe ai đó nói bằng thứ tiếng này? Nghe có giống âm thanh của người ngoài hành tinh không? Riêng tôi, tôi cảm thấy nó thật vô nghĩa. Giống như một đứa trẻ, những gì mọi người nói, đối với nó đều rất kỳ lạ và chẳng thể nào hiểu nổi. Tuy nhiên, càng sống trong môi trường đó, trẻ quen dần với giọng điệu, âm thanh, các từ ngữ, rồi ghi nhớ, bắt chước và bắt đầu bập bẹ "bố", "mẹ".... Hãy học tiếng Anh như một đứa trẻ và *Shadowing* là kỹ thuật sẽ giúp bạn làm được điều đó.



*Shadowing* là một kỹ thuật không phải nhiều người biết nhưng rất hiệu quả nếu bạn muốn luyện tập ngữ điệu, nhịp điệu và cách phát âm của người bản địa. Shadowing khác với kỹ thuật nghe và lặp lại, nghĩa là bạn sẽ không chờ nghe hết cả câu và sau đó mới nhắc lại những gì Speaker nói. Thay vào đó, bạn và người nói gần như sẽ nói đồng thời, cụ thể, bạn *bắt chước hoàn toàn ngữ điệu, cách họ ngắt câu, luyến láy.... của họ.*

*Video hướng dẫn cách luyện nói tiếng Anh bằng kỹ thuật Shadowing*



*Cách luyện English Speaking bằng kỹ thuật Shadowing*


*Bước 1:* Lựa chọn một audio/video tiếng Anh bạn thích. Lưu ý là chọn video có phụ đề hoặc audio có transcript.

Lý tưởng là xem phim có phụ đề, video nhạc có lời, ebook có audio đi kèm, talk show, sitcom hay phim hoạt hình. Nếu mới bắt đầu học, bạn nên lựa chọn các file nghe có tốc độ đọc phù hợp với trình độ hiện tại.

*Một số website hữu ích:*

*Bước 2:* Nghe audio/xem video ít nhất một lần để nắm bắt ngữ điệu cơ bản và hiểu được sơ qua ngữ cảnh. Theo* A.J.Hoge* thì bạn nên nghe từ 5 đến 7 lần trước khi bắt đầu áp dụng kỹ thuật Shadowing.

*Bước 3:* Shadowing

Mở lại file nghe, video và cố gắng bắt chước ngữ điệu, cách ngắt từ, cụm từ, câu... của người nói:

Vừa nghe vừa nhìn vào phụ đề/transcript và đọc. Tập cho đến khi nào cảm thấy khá ổn.Tắt audio hoặc chuyển âm lượng video về 0, sau đó, đọc phụ đề/transcript và ghi âm lại giọng của bạn.Nghe lại file ghi âm và so sánh với giọng của speaker. Nếu chưa hài lòng, hãy luyện tập cho đến khi cảm thấy tốt nhất.
Ngay khi mới tập, bạn sẽ cảm thấy mất kiên nhẫn, chán nản và khó làm theo. Đừng vội vàng từ bỏ, hãy cố gắng duy trì thói quen luyện tập mỗi ngày. Để tăng cảm hứng, bạn nên chọn những video hài hoặc bộ phim bạn yêu thích.

Chúc bạn thành công.

----------

